# confused by electrical item requirements



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

just going through the motions of purchasing our first MH and I'm a bit confused about buying electrical items to put in it (kettle tv etc)

I've seen a tv which is 12v but power is supplied by transformer from a 240v three pin outlet. If I run the MH from an EHU the tv will obviously draw power from the mains connection (assuming I flick the MH internal switch the right way) if the van is running from the leisure batteries will the transformer just take the 12v required and pass it through to the tv?

Also - Can I simply buy a 240v kettle and it will work or do I need a dual 12v/240v kettle?

Any help appreciated


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

The tv would have two power inputs one for the 12volts and one for mains, in my case there was a switch mode power supply (black box) in line with the mains lead, just going into the 12volt input. I personaly, just use the 12volt supply all the time, when on mains the main battery charger will be charging the leasure batteries...

The kettle, don't bother with 12 volt kettles, just get a 1.5 to 2KW kettle, not any larger as there are issues with limited EHU supplies.... thats my view...


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

The tv transformer will only take 240vac in when and give the tv12vdc. When you are not on EHU then you need a cable from a cigarette lighter/ or euro equivalent and goes to a 3 pin plug to the tv. These cables can be bought from ebay. Some people say you also need a regulator/stabiliser to run a normal 12vdc tv in a motorhome. The expensive specialist motorhome tvs come with a regulator built in.
The alternative for the tv is a small (150 watt) inverter that converts 12vdc to 240vac.

As for a kettle, 12vdc ones are a waste of space. We have a low wattage (750watt) 240vac kettle and one that goes on the stove.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

For the TV you'll need to get a 12v cable to run it from a 12v supply. i.e. a cigar lighter.
Same for any other dual voltage device. Things like kettles are usually sold as either 12v or 240v only.
You need to go down the inverter route if you want to convert 12v to 240v and run your equipment that way.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*confused*

I agree with Clive and would add that a 12v/240V TV is fine and we always use ours on 12v only too, it allows all the battery charging/conditioning equipment to get on with the job.

When you dont have a 240v supply you can still watch Emmerdale on 12v perfectly (I am sad)

In terms of the kettle we use a 800w /240v kettle becasue of the need to keep an eye on the supply, its good because you boil less water and dont trip the campsite supply of its only a 10amp supply etc.

regards


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

commuter said:


> just going through the motions of purchasing our first MH and I'm a bit confused about buying electrical items to put in it (kettle tv etc)
> 
> I've seen a tv which is 12v but power is supplied by transformer from a 240v three pin outlet. If I run the MH from an EHU the tv will obviously draw power from the mains connection (assuming I flick the MH internal switch the right way) if the van is running from the leisure batteries will the transformer just take the 12v required and pass it through to the tv?
> 
> ...


Hi.

Is the telly dual voltage ?.. You should get a separate lead to run straight off your 12 volt socket in your van, it should be a two pin plug







like this.. Just check on the telly there should be a separate round socket to take the 12 volt supply lead straight into the telly, do not use the transformer one unless the instructions say you can.

Any 240 volt kettle should run off EHU unless the amperage allowed from the external supply is very mean..


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

The tv is this http://linsar.com/_webapp_1219823/19LED905T which has something which looks like laptop charger to power it and a kind of din plug going into the back of the tv which is marked as 12v. I've just mailed the company to find out more about it so I'll post the reply as soon as I get one

The 16" is £149 in the local Waitrose and John Lewis and the 19" £169


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

what about kettles for wild camping? do you all use on the hob types?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The easiest thing to do with most appliances is just to buy those which will run straight off your van 12 volt system. That will work with appliances which consume fairly small amounts of power, TV, radio, computer, cd players etc. 

If appliances are more or less that 12v there are adapters to step the power down or up between 1.5v and around 24v.

Items needing more power may be run through an inverter which connects to your 12 volt dc batteries and steps the power up to 230v ac. This in not very practical as it will deplete your batteries quickly. The practical result of this is that you really can't run electric heaters, aircon, kettles etc. unless you are plugged in to mains.

12 volt kettles and hairdryers are utterly useless, don't be tempted. Use a gas kettle when parked and electric when connected, Alan.


Edit: sorry if I have repeated what others have said, for some reason I thought there had been no replies. I have been distracted a few times while writing my reply so during the time I was away everybody else had already answered.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Just had a response from Linsar re TV 

"It is possible to operate the Linsar 19LED905T from a 12v power supply using a special lead we are able to supply as a special order. The lead has a normal 12v car plug on the end and is priced at £15.00. 

There is no separate switch to operate, the input voltage is managed by the electronics in the TV."

Given the price of the tv plus the 12v adaptor I will try and get to John Lewis for a demo. I suspect sound quality will be the issue with such a small cabinet

Thanks for your response erneboy sound like 12v all the way would be the best bet ....apart from a kettle


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Regarding the kettle - just get a simple whistler that sits on the hob. We have an 800W electric kettle, which is stored at the bottom of the kitchen cupboard and gets used perhaps twice a year - just to remind it what it's there for!
As others have said, particularly if wild camping and / or aires/stellplatz abroad are 'your thing', try to run as much as possible direct from 12V or gas (where you need more power than 12V can give you).


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Maplins sell a stabilised 12v supply (A92JH) that comes with a selection of plugs that will enable you to select one that fits your tv 12 socket. I was recommended to use a stabilised supply purely to protect the voltage sensitive components in the tv circuitry.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks venturerdave looks like a useful bit of kit but probably won't work with the tv I'm looking at. The connector on the back of the tv looks like a din plug

I spoke to the "manufacturer" of the tv who will supply a 12v cable to replace the 13a power block but I'm not sure what kind of plug is on the end (I suspect a standard cigarette lighter plug)

We've not picked up the MH and we don't want to put a tv in straight away so we have time to work out what we need


----------



## witzend (Aug 22, 2009)

*12v tv*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-104543-days0-orderasc-10.html

Lot of this already on here


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

With regard to the tv can I suggest that you make sure that you view the picture prior to purchase. Try and view the screen from various angles. We made the mistake of purchasing a cheaper tv that had very poor viewing angles. From certain positions the screen appeared almost negative.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

grasscutter said:


> With regard to the tv can I suggest that you make sure that you view the picture prior to purchase. Try and view the screen from various angles. We made the mistake of purchasing a cheaper tv that had very poor viewing angles. From certain positions the screen appeared almost negative.


good call grasscutter had a look and the viewing angle is dreadful so will carry on looking


----------

